# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Sam Mitchell: Kim Medcalf

## Soaps King

*EastEnders actress Kim Medcalf has spoken about her decision to quit the soap.

The actress, who came second in Comic Relief Does Fame Academy, has announced that she wants to try new things once she films her final scenes for the soap in May.

"While you're in EastEnders you're on this constant treadmill and you don't have time to plan or think about your future," she told the Sunday Mirror. "When I leave I'm going to take stock but there are other things I want to consider doing with my career, like going on the stage - especially in musicals."

Medcalf has admitted that she found working on the show difficult, during former executive producer Kathleen Hutchinson's four-month reign.

"It was non-stop," she explained. "We were working 12 hours a day, getting our scripts at 8pm and then sitting up till midnight before getting back on set in the morning. I felt like I was living in a bubble. I didn't have a life. I couldn't see family or friends for weeks and couldn't even go home."

John Yorke took over as chief of the BBC soap in January, and Medcalf has revealed that the atmosphere on set is much better. 

She said, "There's such an air of positivity now. It's more relaxed and happy. John has worked at EastEnders before. It's like he has come home to sort us out. For the first time in months we've had schedules a week in advance, rather than the day before."

Medcalf's final scenes will air in November.*

----------


## Meh

Moved as posted in the wrong section ...

----------


## Meh

Closing - duplicate thread.

----------

